# Once again, the yearly Rabies shot



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

I've put off as long as I can getting our 8 year old Bella her yearly rabies. Last year after the shot she became agitated for a couple days--day and night she was restless and couldn't lay still at all--but I gave her an antihistimine/prednisone prescription for a week and by the second day, she was back to normal.

I wouldn't give her the shot if it wasn't the law--and they enforce it in our county. And titers aren't accepted.

Does anyone have any other ideas of what I could give before or after the shot to help her? I'm very concerned.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TLC and Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Q&A with Dr. Dodds: I had a dog who had a bad...

Talk with your vet on these Nancy. Are you not on the three year vac . Nancy?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Every three years is bad enough. I feel for you with an annual. You're lucky that the prednisone and antihistamine seem to handle it pretty well... at least so far. Kodi had such a severe reaction to his last 3 year that we are strongly considering doing a waiver for him going forward. (allowed in our state) But that's not a perfect answer either... It means that we won't be able to take him to Canada with us any more.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

What percentage of dogs get sick from rabies shot? Ricky's Vet says that in his experience, at his practice, the percentage is very small and those illnesses can be usually addressed with antihistamines, preferably prior to vaccination. Ricky just got his 3 year rabies shot a couple of weeks ago and fortunately he had no adverse reactions. 

Although Ricky's Vet says that canine rabies is essentially no longer a problem in California, rabies vaccinations are still mandated by State law. When new patients come to his office he is required to ask for an immunization record. If the owner is unable or unwilling to provide documentation, the Vet is required to notify State officials immediately or suffer the loss of his license.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

the vast majority of reactions go unreported. Antihistamines will not help the long term effects on the immune system. Small dogs are also more susceptible to vaccine reactions. The list of long term effects is long Vaccine Reactions: Underreported and Unrecognized, Not Unimportant | Truth4Pets


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree completely with Dave. It's often the long-term problems that are completely unrecognized by owners and are never reported. Even with Kodi's reaction which was pretty clear, the ER vets poo-pooed the idea that it was a vaccine reaction (even though he was VERY sick, and it was RIGHT after his vaccine, it "must have been something else") Fortunately, my own vet's practice (who naturally weren't open on the weekend following his Friday vaccination) are much more on top of vaccine reactions and vaccinosis. (which is more long-term and subtle)


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

I agree completely that we over vaccinate--animals and humans--but that doesn't solve my problem. Our state's law says a yearly vaccination must be given every year. At least I found a vet who gives the 1 year rabies--most I called only gave the 3 year rabies EVERY year. They said it was extra prevention. Maybe starting the prednisone/antihistamine before the shot will help--I'll try that. 

Her last rabies was November 10, 2014 so I will wait until the last week in December, or until Spring. I just don't want to wait in case she gets sick, needs to see the vet, and they do the rabies shot when her immune system is down. That would be worse.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

nancyf said:


> I agree completely that we over vaccinate--animals and humans--but that doesn't solve my problem. Our state's law says a yearly vaccination must be given every year. At least I found a vet who gives the 1 year rabies--most I called only gave the 3 year rabies EVERY year. They said it was extra prevention. Maybe starting the prednisone/antihistamine before the shot will help--I'll try that.
> 
> Her last rabies was November 10, 2014 so I will wait until the last week in December, or until Spring. I just don't want to wait in case she gets sick, needs to see the vet, and they do the rabies shot when her immune system is down. That would be worse.


Nancy that makes no sense, the one and three year are the same, one is no better than the other. Consult with another vet.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

You might have noticed that rabies vaccines are labeled for either one year or three years. What is the difference between the two vaccines? The answer is that there is no difference. It is the exact same vaccine.

Veterinary immunologist Dr. Ronald Schultz states: “There is no benefit from annual rabies vaccination and most one year rabies products are similar or identical to the 3-year products with regard to duration of immunity and effectiveness. However, if they are 1 year rabies vaccines, they must be legally given annually! Rabies vaccine is the only canine vaccine requiring a minimum duration of immunity study. However, revaccination annually does not necessarily improve immunity. However, annual vaccination does significantly increase the risk for an adverse reaction in the dog.”
The annual revaccination recommendation on the vaccine label is just that: a recommendation without the backing of long term duration of immunity studies, and, surprisingly, it is not a legal requirement. Rabies vaccine is the only commonly used vaccine that requires that duration of immunity studies be carried out before licensing in the United States. Even with rabies vaccines, the label may be misleading in that a three year duration of immunity product may also be labeled and sold as a one year duration of immunity product .In 2009, Alabama became the last state to allow dog owners to vaccinate their dogs every three years instead of annually. Dr. Dee Jones, Alabama Public Health Veterinarian states that veterinarians may use rabies vaccine “in accordance to its label” in a letter written to state vets. “The state is now recognizing and accepting the use of a three-year vaccine that is labeled for such,” he wrote. “However, it is worth belaboring that the state is not mandating the use of three-year vaccine. The decision to use a one-year or a three-year rabies vaccine lies entirely with the veterinarian and the animal owner.”

Despite Dr. Schultz’s efforts at educating veterinarians, your veterinarian is allowed to inject your dog annually with what is essentially a three year vaccine. This means he gets all of the risk and none of the benefit. Before you give your vet the benefit of the doubt when he urges you to vaccinate annually, consider what Dr. Schultz has to say about how well most veterinarians understand immunity. Dr. Schultz states: “many practitioners really don’t understand the principles of vaccinal immunity. A significant number of practitioners believe the annual revaccination recommendation on the vaccine label is evidence the product provides immunity for (only) one year. This is simply not true. Many practitioners also believe that they are legally required to vaccinate annually and if they don’t they will not be covered by AVMA liability insurance if the animal develops a vaccine preventable disease – Not True. Furthermore, certain companies will not provide assistance if practitioners don’t vaccinate annually with core vaccines. Not True – In fact most of the companies have now demonstrated their core products provide at least 3 years of immunity.
Some vets have suggested that giving a vaccine annually that has a duration of immunity of 3 or more years provides much better immunity than if the product is given only once during the three years. – Not True. As well as regional/state rabies programs that suggest annual rabies vaccination programs provide better protection than revaccination once every three years regardless of whether a 1 year or 3 year rabies product is used. – Not True

“It’s much cheaper to revaccinate the pet annually than it is to treat the disease the animal will develop because it didn’t get revaccinated annually.” The “better safe than sorry” philosophy – If a vaccine is given that is not needed and it causes an adverse reaction that is unacceptable and very expensive.

Some have cited they need to revaccinate all new dogs/cats coming to their clinic irrespective of vaccination history even when vaccination records are available from another clinic. Presumably the “other clinic” used the wrong vaccine or didn’t know how to vaccinate. – Not True

“Dogs need to be revaccinated annually up to 5 to 7 years of age, then and only then would vaccination every three years be okay.” – Not True


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Nancy, double check your state laws, if your vet gave you a three year vac last year, you'd be good for two more years, ???


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Nancy, double check your state laws, if your vet gave you a three year vac last year, you'd be good for two more years, ???


Unfortunately, Dave, we DO still have a few states sticking to the one year law.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

for Texas I found this Critter********* Advocacy


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I am convinced that Tucker's immunizations damaged his immune system. It was obvious from immediate reactions after his puppy shots, and I am convinced that those damaging effects have continued over the long term and account for his health problems now, (IBD and food sensitivities.)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> I am convinced that Tucker's immunizations damaged his immune system. It was obvious from immediate reactions after his puppy shots, and I am convinced that those damaging effects have continued over the long term and account for his health problems now, (IBD and food sensitivities.)


I'm pretty sure that's true with Kodi too. I've been WAY more cautious with vaccines with Pixel, but there's only so much you can do re: Rabies. I did use both Thuja and Lyssin when she go her Rabies shot, though.


----------

